# HELP ME SGS3



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the verizon samsung galaxy s3 paid full retail and my 14 days is Monday. Since I paid full retail there is little difference in price for me. I am also getting the NEXUS 7 tomorrow .. so it will be unlocked and rooted with JB.. Should I return the phone and wait for the DEV model.? I would prob have to get a different phone in the meantime. I dont have a backup except a DROID X with water damage... any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

Dude, you have to make this decision on your own, only you know how important an unlocked bootloader is for you. I can live with the phone as is, so if the devs unlock or get a workaround, great, otherwise, I can spend my time on more worthwhile tasks other than tinkering with my phone.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

jlinn75 said:


> I have the verizon samsung galaxy s3 paid full retail and my 14 days is Monday. Since I paid full retail there is little difference in price for me. I am also getting the NEXUS 7 tomorrow .. so it will be unlocked and rooted with JB.. Should I return the phone and wait for the DEV model.? I would prob have to get a different phone in the meantime. I dont have a backup except a DROID X with water damage... any suggestions?
> 
> TIA


Right now you can root, rom, and threw kernels on the Verizon variant for the SGS3. Granted there a few steps in order to get it working. My 2 cents would be since you already have the phone, root it and enjoy it. I'm sure the dev community will have the bootloader unlocked or something worked out soon.

But ultimatly the decision is yours!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

If I were you I would return it and wait for the dev one. The price is going to be the same.

But if you are fine with it being locked just keep it.

I am personally waiting til/if the BL gets unlocked before I make the purchase.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I was upset (still am really) about the locked bootloader but I am also seeing a lot of work done in the VZW S3. More than many of the other variants. Honestly, I'm happy with my phone and am keeping it. The dev phone would be nice but considering how many people have the locked phone and how few will have the dev phone, support will be great, in my opinion, for the locked phone.


----------



## jlinn75 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. I am going to keep it.. too much hassle to return and wait and then try to find a phone in the meantime


----------

